# Watonai - Goldfisch



## Shiva88 (27. Jan. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade nach __ Goldfisch-Varianten gegoogelt und einen wirklich wunderschönen gefunden, den Watonai.

Konnte aber leider nicht viel darüber lesen, da die Seiten auf Englisch waren.

Ich konnte nur rausfinden, dass er angeblich einer der Ursprungsformen ist und er hat zwei! Schwanzflossen - Sieht wirklich klasse aus. 
Und natürlich für Gartenteiche sehr gut geeignet ist (auch zum überwintern)

Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr den kennt und vielleicht sogar wisst, wo man den bekommen kann (am besten in Nordthüringen :beten )?

GlG de Jacky


----------



## Shiva88 (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

Guten morgen zusammen,
vielleicht könnt ihr ja mit meiner Beschreibung nix anfangen, deshalb hier mal ein paar Bilderchen 

Watonai 1
Watonai 2
Watonai 3
Watonai 4


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

Watonai war Sohn einer Japanerin glaube ich der Fisch wurde so um 1900 in Japan gezüchtet da giebt es nee ganze menge unterschiedlicher Sorten von aber mehr weiss ich da auch nicht müsste da auch nach Lesen


----------



## Aragorn (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

so einen Ähnlichen hatte ich mal im Aquarium, ein sehr schöner Fisch...


----------



## Aragorn (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

http://http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watonai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

zwei mit so einem Modell "geteilter unterer Schwanzflossenlappen" hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal im Gartenteich gefunden. Das waren aber damals Nachkommen in der x-ten Gereration der ursprünglich mal eingesetzten sechs 0815-Goldies. Ich glaube in dem damaligen Jahrhundertsommer hatten hier auch noch andere Goldfischhalter solche Exemplare unter ihrem Goldfischnachwuchs im Teich gefunden

MfG Frank


----------



## canis (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

Hallo Jacky

Da deine Bilder offenbar aus dem Internet stammten, habe ich sie als Anhänge gelöscht und stattdessen Links darauf gesetzt. Damit sind wir beim Copyright auf der sicheren Seite 

Sonst kann ich leider zu deiner Frage nicht mehr sagen als die anderen. Der Watonai scheint nicht so weit verbreitet zu sein wie andere Goldies (z.B. __ Shubunkin).


----------



## Moonlight (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

So was hatte ich auch mal im Teich, als Nachwuchs von einem schwarzen __ Schleierschwanz und einem normalen Goldfisch. Rausgekommen ist ein Fisch mit der Körperform und der dreigeteilten Schwanzflosse vom Schleierschwanz und der rot/orangen Farbe vom Goldi. War niedlich ... aber irgendwer hat die Fische gemopst.
Zumindest waren sie nach dem Winter nicht mehr da.

Vielleicht ist der Watonai eine Kreuzung zwischen Goldi oder Sarasa und Schleierschwanz.
Schau doch einfach mal im Frühjahr in den Zoohandlungen /Baumärkten/Gartenmärkten etc. nach.

Mandy


----------



## Shiva88 (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

Hallo an alle und danke für die Antworten 

Ich denke auch, dass dann Ende Juni viele Fahrten in Baumärkte, Zoohandlungen und Züchtern anstehen 

Kann nur hoffen, dass ich dann ein paar schöne und gesunde! Shubunkis, Sarasas und eventuell auch Schleierschwänze finde :beten


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

Hallo !
Wieder eine sogenannte Urform !?
Der Watonai = Kreuzung von WAKIN + RYUKIN !
Da mich der Wakin interessiert , hab ich hierzu im Forum einmal gelesen , das der beim FRESSN...F zu erwerben war ! 
Wenn ´s weiter hilft ? LG Andre


----------



## bodenseebille (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

Hallo Jacky, 
wo es Watonai gibt weiß ich auch nicht, aber wenn Dir dieser Fisch gut gefällt, findest Du ja vielleicht auch Wakins schön...
Sehen sehr ähnlich aus. 
Davon hab ich zurzeit jede Menge Jungfische abzugeben, siehe meine Antwort mit Bild bei __ Iris Beitrag: Frage wo es Wakins gibt.
Liebe Grüße vom Bodensee, 
Sibylle


----------



## Shiva88 (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Watonai -  Goldfisch*

Hallo Sibylle,

sehr schöne Fische hast du, aber du bist leider so weit weg von Nordthüringen (Nordhausen) 

Liebe Grüße


----------

